# CapMetro Fires Veolia Again!



## Bob Dylan (Apr 29, 2014)

Story in today's Austin Real Estatesman says that Cap Metro has given Veolia the boot after they defaulted on their Maintence and Labor Contract for part of CapMetros Several layered Bus Division! Veolia has agreed to pay 6+ million dollars for Maintence not performed and the story says that the employees involved would have jobs with same pay and benefits with another division of Cap Metro!

Veolia was the initial contractor for start up and operation of Cap Metros Red Line Light Rail Line but we're fired after $1 Billion Dollars were spent and the Line couldn't become operational due to signal problems and failure to pass Federal Safety Checks!


----------



## railiner (Apr 29, 2014)

It still amazes me how three foreign-owned transportation conglomerates (Veolia, FirstGroup, and Stagecoach), have taken over operation of so many domestic transportation lines.....maybe there are some more, as well......


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 29, 2014)

Anything to take money out of the hands of middle class Americans, bro.


----------

